# SC 2 HOTS- ein Nachfolger geplant?



## ramme223 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo wollte mich informieren ob noch ein weiteres Addon geplant ist um die Story abzuschließen? Danke


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2014)

Ja nur braucht blizzard 3 bis 4 jahre pro addon


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juli 2014)

ramme223 schrieb:


> Hallo wollte mich informieren ob noch ein weiteres Addon geplant ist um die Story abzuschließen? Danke


Sicher ist es, denn die hier fehlen noch:
http://eu.battle.net/sc2/de/game/race/protoss/


----------



## consumer (16. Juli 2014)

Ja, es hat auch schon länger einen Namen: Legacy of the void
Erscheinen soll es soweit ich informiert bin 2015.


----------

